# Wago CoDeSys Systemzeit ab Web-Visu vorgeben



## bua (17 Dezember 2012)

Guten Tag zusammen

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, wie ich der WAGO CPU 750-881 die Sysiemzeit vorgeben kann? Ich möchte die Zeit an der Web-Visu eingeben und mit einem Button "Zeit manuell setzen" die eingegebene Zeit auf die CPU übertragen.

Was für Variablen muss ich auf der WEB-Visu anlegen? Die Zeit muss ich glaun dem Block "sysrtcsettime" übergeben...

Bin leider ein absoluter WAGO und CoDeSys Beginner und für eure Tipps dankbar.

DANKE und Gru


----------



## Boeby (18 Dezember 2012)

Schau mal hier rein:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php/56253-Wago-CoDeSys-Zeitsynchronisation

Sollte ohne die NW 2 und 3 exakt dein Problem lösen!

Mit Sysrtcsettime bist auf jeden Fall schonmal auf dem richtigen Weg!
DTneu wäre deine Var aus der Visu! Achtung: Auf die richtige Syntax bei der Eingabe achten!!!!
Ansonsten den Umweg über String gehen (ähnlich wie NW 2 und 3).

MfG


----------



## bua (20 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Boeby

Ich habs geschafft, musste allerdings für Minute, Stunde, Monat, Jahr einen eigene Visu Baustein anlgen. Ich dachte dies gibs von Wago bereits als WEB_Visu Block.

Danke für Dein Input.

MfG


----------



## Boeby (21 Dezember 2012)

Moin,

wieso das? Du kannst doch im Eingabefeld unter "Variablen-> Textausgabe" eine Variable vom Typ DT zuweisen!
Wenn du dann unter Text "%s" schreibst, müsste dir die Syntax genau angezeigt werden: DT#2012-12-21-11:39:00 z.B. !
Aktivierst du dann unter Eingabe -> "Text Eingabe der Variable" kannst du hier die Werte ändern und mit Eingabetaste in die Var schreiben.
Vorausgesetzt, sie wird nicht wieder vom Programm überschrieben!

MfG


----------

